# Radiator Cover



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a radiator coverthat I am working on for a customer there are a total of three. I thought I would post a photo to see what people think.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

They look great. What type of wood is that and what is the likelyhood of the heat from the rad warping it?
Ken


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I used red oak and will be using a natural oak stain with a satin finish. In regards to the warping I think it will be fine. I have not had any problems in thepast.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

They look great. Be sure to post a pic of them when they're finished!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Would not putting a wood cover over a radiator cut down on the efficiency of heating. Wood is an insulator. I guess though the customer is more interested in looks than efficiency.

George

PS. If you reduce the pixels on your picture you do not get so much "spread."


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

The wood may insulate but the air will flow from the bottom up and out the front. I built these for years and never had a problem. Red

PS. I’m all for smaller pictures also!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hub,
I used to make these many years ago. Haven't done any for about 25 years. I used to build more of a faceframe for the top, front, and sides. For the center of the faceframes I used to use expanded metal.(sheet metal with many cutouts that look decorative). The combination of the wood and metal looked good and the heat transferred through quite nicely. Just a thought. I also left a couple inch margin between the radiator and the cover. The firehouse I used to work in had steam heat radiators which would get hot enough to burn you if you touched them for more than a quick dab.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think that the covers effect heating that much. I have done some research and is you leave 2" on the top it makes it more effective.


----------

